

Types don't substitute for tests - codereflection
http://literateprogrammer.blogspot.com/2014/10/types-dont-substitute-for-tests.html

======
dozzie
And tests don't substitute for well-thought architecture, what is often
forgotten by proponents of test-driven design.

